# over night tuna trip



## crazyD (Dec 10, 2007)

Planning on leaving P-cola pass mid morning and heading to rampowell rig area via the saddle. We are new to this blue water suff, and haven'ta clue. We've got the basics of chunking for tuna, but don't know anything about sword fish. any info on rigs and baits would be helpfull.

How's about wahoo. What lures, speed, etc.

thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

friends of mine went friday night. 15 blacks, 2 yellows at the ram. caught most on diamond jigs and butterbly jigs.crushed the grouper, jacks, and kingswith one wahoo on the way in. caught on natural bottom. they said that it was the most kings that they have everseen skyrocketing and catching. they were hitting from cut bait to what ever you were reeling up.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

i am not sure how well chunking does in the day. diamond jigs and chunking are my perfered methods at night. Last trip we caught a few hardtails on diamond jugs at night and then put them out at daylight on circle hooks to catch two big yft.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Rastaman (12/17/2007)* Last trip we caught a few hardtails on diamond jugs at night and then put them out at daylight on circle hooks to catch two big yft.


what is your definition of big? just wondrin if we're talkin cookie cutters or 100+ pounders?


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

Wahoo like dark colored lures (purple, black, dark blue) such as the yo-zuri bonita and long jet headed lures about 10" long. You cant really troll too fast for wahoo but a good starting point is about 10 knots. Always use a wire leader, 125 lb. sevenstrand will do. 30 or 50 pound tackle is the best for wahoo use 50 for all around and use 30 if you want to have more fun with the fight. Once you hook one you better hold on because they are FAST.

:usaflag


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mack_attack2 (12/24/2007)*Wahoo like dark colored lures (purple, black, dark blue) such as the yo-zuri bonita and long jet headed lures about 10" long. You cant really troll too fast for wahoo but a good starting point is about 10 knots. Always use a wire leader, 125 lb. sevenstrand will do. 30 or 50 pound tackle is the best for wahoo use 50 for all around and use 30 if you want to have more fun with the fight. Once you hook one you better hold on because they are FAST.
> 
> :usaflag


i'm gonna have to partially disagree with you there. our dorado colored yozuri bonita is torn to shreds. we catch plenty of hoos on lighter colored stuff. so long as it is extra flashy. anything with mylar seems to get the most hits in our spread. what we pull kinda depends on what baitfish we have seen, and also the clarity of the water as well as the brilliance of the sun that day. we pull both wire and cable. when we're down in the bahamas, we dont even think of pullin our spread on 30's. nor will i do it here. for one thing, i have had hoos in the 70 class absolutely spool a 30 like it's going out of style. seen em' work a 50 as well. when we're targeting stud wahoo, the smallest reels we're draggin are those penn 70's. a lot of this is opinion, but we do a lot of serious hooter fishing and this is just what we have found to be successful.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

[/quote]

i'm gonna have to partially disagree with you there. our dorado colored yozuri bonita is torn to shreds. we catch plenty of hoos on lighter colored stuff. so long as it is extra flashy. anything with mylar seems to get the most hits in our spread. what we pull kinda depends on what baitfish we have seen, and also the clarity of the water as well as the brilliance of the sun that day. we pull both wire and cable. when we're down in the bahamas, we dont even think of pullin our spread on 30's. nor will i do it here. for one thing, i have had hoos in the 70 class absolutely spool a 30 like it's going out of style. seen em' work a 50 as well. when we're targeting stud wahoo, the smallest reels we're draggin are those penn 70's. a lot of this is opinion, but we do a lot of serious hooter fishing and this is just what we have found to be successful.[/quote]

Really? We haven't had a wahoocome real close tospooling us (that I can remeber). We fish 30 alot.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

well i know thatthe lightcolors of the bonita work but what im saying is that wahoo seem to prefer dark colored lures over light colored MOST of the time, i have no idea why but hey it works, never been close to being spooled on 30 either but the biggest one ive seen caught on my boat on 30 was only about 50-60 pounds,but yes i can see what you're talkin about when you're targeting big hoos


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

i'mtalkin about 30 pound test on *ANY* reel not just an international:withstupid


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Blue Hoo, 

Sorry I missed your question earlier but I have been out for a while. Both fish were at or just over 100.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nice rasta; good work


----------

